

Ask HN: Joining a startup for equity only - throwaway4321

I recently joined a startup that I really liked. I accepted an equity only compensation with a significant stake in the company. They sent me documents to sign that have all the equity information and agreement.<p>Should I consult a lawyer to verify if everything is fine with the document? How do people handle such cases?
======
paulhauggis
Consult a lawyer. I would be very wary about equity only deals.

